# Night Time ONLY Grazing Thoughts Please??



## Elsbells (19 April 2011)

As above really. 

Do you do this and would you advise it for a gutty lamanitic?

Pros and cons would be good too


----------



## Potato! (19 April 2011)

My two are out at night and in during the day. One of which has lami prone. Since i started turning him out at night his cresty neck is going down.


----------



## Janah (19 April 2011)

Mine is out at night and in from 7 ish - 6 ish.  He is a fatty if allowed to be.  He has soaked hay in a small holed net and a small feed of Healthy Hooves for his additives, Apple Cider Vinegar and Pro Cell.

I have got him on a small paddock and he is ridden most days.  First year I have got his weight under control from the start.

Jane


----------



## Nikiska (19 April 2011)

Absolutely YES! recent studies of sugar (Fructan) levels in spring grass have shown that it is at it's highest level on sunny days between noon and midafternoon - the level drops throughout the afternoon and night and is at it's lowest just before dawn so for those 'gutty lamanitc' ones I would definately recommend night grazing - especially now those pesky flies are about too!


----------



## cptrayes (20 April 2011)

Cons 

Work of keeping them in.
Extra cost of forage to keep them in to stop them getting bored, or risk ulcers from an empty stomach if you don't feed.

Pros:

Definitely great for  laminitics and for barefoot horses who go footie on "hard ground" in spring - actually they are usually footie on grass, not the hard ground.

No flies on me!

No overheating in the sun or worry about providing shade.

Show horses' coats bleach less.

They are there whatever time of day you want to ride them.


----------



## jrp204 (20 April 2011)

There was an article in H&H a few weeks ago about limiting grazing for fatties and lamis and it said that after 2 wks they will be eating the same amount of grass as before they were restricted. I don't know anything about night time sugars etc but it seems that they adjust their sleep/rest/grazing times so they get the max grazing when they are out. (Or something like that, maybe worth reading the article cos I prob make no sense at all!!)


----------



## NOISYGIRL (20 April 2011)

My horse has had lami once, he was turned out overnight, had it when I brought him in, so don't know what to say to that, he was about 28 at the time, ridden nearly every day, not fat, had it mildly thank god but I've never taken the risk again.

Following few years (in summer) was turned out overnight with muzzle, rarely got it off, but I never knew how long he'd had it off for, so now I turnout in the day in the summer with muzzle, fly fringe, fly rug etc, that way if it comes off there is someone on the yard to get him in, ring me etc  He probabaly goes out about 9.30/10 and is brought in about 4, he has soaked hay when in, and Spillers high fibre cubes, he's decided he doesn't want any chaffy stuff anymore and prefers the cubes soaked, leaving a few hard ones to mix through, I just follow the orders !

Pro's 

Less sugar in grass
Turned out for longer
No flies
Massive reduction in bot eggs

Con's

You wouldn't know how long muzzle had been off if muzzled
Out for longer more intake
Recent research shows that a pony can cram in same amount of grass in 3 hours as a pony out 24/7!


Mine is muzzled whenever he is turned out.  We had strangles on our yard years ago and they had to be issolated where they were when it was confirmed, he had to stay out 24/7 I was having kittens !  He was muzzled the entire time until we had the all clear about 3 months later, thank god he was fine, grumpy but fine. He used to look at me as I was leaving especially if it was raining, I was tempted to put up a gazebo for him  erm you've forgotten something, its raining and I'm out in it hmmmf !


----------



## applecart14 (20 April 2011)

elsbells said:



			As above really. 

Do you do this and would you advise it for a gutty lamanitic?

Pros and cons would be good too

Click to expand...

Planning to do this shortly.  Turned out at night last year after six years of out day/in night routine and it was the best thing I've ever done, my horse was fly free, cooler than in the hot sun and could have a good lie down and sleep in the day.  The mucking out was easier and I felt he and I benefitted greatly from doing this.

I'd recommend for laminitics especially as I believe the fructans in the grass are less during the night, however, that said you would need to bring in quite early the next day as they increase dramatically first thing in the morning.

This link explains all about fructans and when they are at their worse  http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=132091909602


----------



## maggiesmum (20 April 2011)

jrp204 said:



			There was an article in H&H a few weeks ago about limiting grazing for fatties and lamis and it said that after 2 wks they will be eating the same amount of grass as before they were restricted. I don't know anything about night time sugars etc but it seems that they adjust their sleep/rest/grazing times so they get the max grazing when they are out. (Or something like that, maybe worth reading the article cos I prob make no sense at all!!)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, new research suggests that they will gorge themselves (like we didnt already know that! lol) if put out for shorter times but the sugar levels are lower overnight so at least they're 'gorging' on less dangerous grass. 

I have 2 horses out overnight, one in a muzzle and the other on a bare patch with haylage as he's not allowed any grass in summer. I much prefer them that way in summer - they don't make quite so much mess being in during the day so its easier to muck out and I don't have to put sun tan lotion on pink noses!!!


----------



## Elsbells (20 April 2011)

Great replies folks, so thanks!

I have kept them in/ridden this afternoon and then popped them out at tea time before coming home. I'm feeling rather nervous now though and I'm also unsure as to what time I should be bringing them in tomorrow. I'll be up early

Anyone?


----------



## maggiesmum (20 April 2011)

Mine come in anytime between 8am and 9am


----------



## Elsbells (20 April 2011)

maggiesmum said:



			Mine come in anytime between 8am and 9am
		
Click to expand...

Great, thanks maggiesmum!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (20 April 2011)

just make sure the overnight is a short as possible! no point turning out at 5 and bringing in at 9 . turn out at 8 and bring in at 6. but at the end of the day you have to find a routine that suits you, your horse and your work hours! when you bring in give a handful of fibre, then get someone to put a net in about 3 hours later. also with the fatties a bucket of fibre before they go out does slow down the intake.


----------



## Elsbells (21 April 2011)

Well they were out from 5.30pm and in this morning at about 9. I nearly got mown down in the rush! and this is after I honestly thought I would have trouble getting them in too. 

I'm pleased to have them in today as it's already sooooooooo hot!


----------



## Missadelaide (25 April 2011)

I have always been told that laminitics should go out in the morning till midday as this is when the sugar levels are at their lowest. Having said that, I realise it's not very practical. 
On a practical level, I wouldn't turn out before 5pm, especially in sunny weather, preferably 6pm and bring in before about 11am. By doing this, you are avoiding your horse being out when sugars are at their highest. It's a tad tricky, but at least this way you can keep him out for a decent amount of time.


----------



## cptrayes (25 April 2011)

elsbells said:



			Great replies folks, so thanks!

I have kept them in/ridden this afternoon and then popped them out at tea time before coming home. I'm feeling rather nervous now though and I'm also unsure as to what time I should be bringing them in tomorrow. I'll be up early

Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

I bring in between 9 and 11 and turn out about 7pm.  If you are going to keep them in a fixed number of hours, they'll get less sugar if you bring them in later and turn them out later. It's not that easy if you have to work though, is it?!?


----------

